# What's next from Gemini Lights?



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

We gave you a tiny helmet light, a floody bar light.

What do you want to see next from Gemini? We'll take all serious replies into consideration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I think a red rear tail light for commuting would be a welcome addition to the existing lineup currently being offered.

All too often while driving on the roads I notice cyclists using either nothing or the underpowered blinkies to notify motorists of their presence.

A self contained unit without an external power supply might be something to consider. Using Dinotte as an example, they launched their 300R in 2010 and it has been a good seller.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> I think a red rear tail light for commuting would be a welcome addition to the existing lineup currently being offered.
> 
> All too often while driving on the roads I notice cyclists using either nothing or the underpowered blinkies to notify motorists of their presence.
> 
> A self contained unit without an external power supply might be something to consider. Using Dinotte as an example, they launched their 300R in 2010 and it has been a good seller.


I second Chromag on that.
If you do it, see if you can market a tail light that is truely daylight visible. Something like the Dinotte mentioned above, or even the DesignShine 500 lumen tail light. There are a million choices at the lower end of the market, but I can only think of 3 or 4 top quality tail lights.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

A commuter road light with a properly shaped beam, please.


----------



## odin (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like to see a nice bar center mount.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

GraXXoR said:


> A commuter road light with a properly shaped beam, please.


Properly shaped beam like the Philips SafeRide? Wide, spot etc.

Have you tried the XERA for commuting?


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I would like a better thrower for a helmet.


----------



## Panda88 (Nov 11, 2011)

Rear light
Blink pattern to attract attention (front and rear)


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Something with the new Cree XT-E leds  A mini-Xera for commuting perhaps?


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

5 x XML U2s in a ~52mm diameter housing with a reflector, rather than an acrylic optic, please.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Some of my ideas are the same as the others that posted before me. That said:
Yes, a self-contained tail light capable of near 300 lumen output. It would need to offer at least 4-5 different blink/flash patterns as well as 4 different output levels. If you wanted to make it unique you could build it with a replaceable LED module / lens setup so you could run Amber leds/lens for daytime use it you wanted. It also needs a good adjustable seat tube mount as well as options for other mounting ( clip for clothing or helmet mounting. Beam pattern should have a nice mix of throw and flood for good over-all visibility. 

Next would be a self-contained ( battery inside ) commuter light similar to others already on the market. It should be XM-L based with a reflector similar to what is used on current P-60 drop-ins. Those reflectors have great throw and a decently wide beam pattern. Once again a wide lens could be offered for those wanting a wider beam. To make it more unique it too could offer multi-menus and to make it stand out from the current offerings...have it run on a standard 4000mAh 26650 Li-ion cell that can be easily serviced and replaced. Built in USB charging would also make a great option. My other option for battery would be a "two" internal 18650 cell set-up. Maximum output should be about 700 lumen but a user programmable menu would be the ultimate.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

I like the mention idea of a tail light with the user programable brightness in each mode just like the current Xera and Olympia light.

A dedicated thrower light will be a nice option to add to your line. There seem to be a constant search for a thrower light. While the Xera with a reflector does do a decent job as a thrower, I still feel the need for a better thrower such as what some flashlight with the larger and deep reflector can provide. A thrower that can throw without adding more foreground spill will be a nice combination package to go along with the Olympia.

Remote switch option will be nice. As much as I love my Xera, I do find it a little hard to operated the small switch on the unit. Sometime I block the light with my fingers or hand when I'm trying to switch the light off and not sure if the light has turn of or not. Lots of time I end up enter the program mode because I held the switch on for too long to turn it off.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gemini Lights said:


> Properly shaped beam like the Philips SafeRide? Wide, spot etc.
> 
> Have you tried the XERA for commuting?


It has a round beam pattern. Half of the light goes into the air or it has to be pointed too far down reducing its reach.

No symmetrical round pattern beam can compete with a proper shaped beam in terms of road lighting power whilst at the same time not dazzling oncoming motorists and pedestrians.
When coupled with a tightly focused helmet light it makes the perfect commuter combo.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

definitely agree with both the self contained rear light and road-biased front light.

At the rear, something that's user programmable and also has an "on and flashing" mode where it pulses from 1/3 to full brightness, would be excellent. USB charging port is a must, as well as excellent side visibility which is something that many/ most rear lights lack.

At the front, yes, something like the Philips light or these DIY ones:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/build-thread-double-xm-l-road-lights-746967.html

either way, it's a lot more time and money to get a road ready beam pattern, much more so than choosing an off the shelf optic or even getting one made to spec. I guess that's why so few companies have done so. Still, if you get it right, Germany is a guaranteed market!

Other, wackier options - dual LED helmet light, in between the Xera and the Olympia, similar to the Gloworm; plug in dynamo front light with standlight, compatible with whatever hub dynamos are on the market; converter to use your batteries to charge iPods/ phones/ GPS units for the adventure racing crowd; aspheric lens based helmet light thrower - pretty much the only way you'll get more throw in the same size package.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

GraXXoR said:


> It has a round beam pattern. Half of the light goes into the air or it has to be pointed too far down reducing its reach.
> 
> No symmetrical round pattern beam can compete with a proper shaped beam in terms of road lighting power whilst at the same time not dazzling oncoming motorists and pedestrians.
> When coupled with a tightly focused helmet light it makes the perfect commuter combo.


I would buy this. I am actually considering the dynamo Phillips light but I am not finding it for sale outside Germany.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Tail light - Yes
Better thrower - Yes Gemini seems to always design your lights to be the best over all package (which you do very well) but this limits them sometimes for more specialized applications. Hopefully the Xera experimantal 14 degree optic works well (a beam shot would be nice). I'd like to replace 808e with a Xera (or maybe 2 Xera's) - but it needs more throw for helmat use. No new Ideas here but I'm holding up my hand to be
counted as someone who would buy there lights. Love my Olympia!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yep, I have to agree with the others that a good dedicated thrower that could be helmet mounted would be sweet. You might start with using the new Cree XT-E series LEDs. LED's with a smaller die/dome seem to have the ability to create tighter beam patterns more easily. The new XT-E also works better at higher temperatures so you keep more output. A three-up that could still use a 7.4volt battery could still be small enough to work well. Personally I like the idea of a 3-across configuration using reflectors ( think Gloworm X2 only with 3 XT-E's ). My P-60 drop in torches with XP-E ( about same size as XT-E ) throw some really tight beam patterns. I've often thought that 3 would make a really nice helmet light. Currently Kaidoman sells this bike light with XP-G which I still think could be a real sleeper. A 3-across set-up with XT-E's could possibly output 900+ lumen OTF with a tight beam pattern/zero heat issues and could be the cat's meow. The key issue would be finding the right size reflector and then building the lamp to suit the reflectors.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Gemini Lights said:


> Properly shaped beam like the Philips SafeRide? Wide, spot etc.
> 
> Have you tried the XERA for commuting?


Both lights are in MTBR Lights Shootout

Xera









Philips


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

for the tail light, I don't get it ?!
dinotte tail is very commuter friendly,
and designshine tail light is even brighter 
and they are booth available .

you won't buy an american design ?!
and want a chinese company to copy them ....
what part did I miss ?
----
what I'd like to see from Gemini.
- 6-cell battery in a hard-case, with 3 plus Led's pushing, need the juice
- better charger. 

other than that , they did a great job!


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

rschultz101 said:


> what part did I miss?


erm, the fact that they're more money than most people can afford? Other than the MS tail light, there's a gap in the market between the PB blinkies and the $200+ ones that you referred to.

I think a more interesting question would be; "why hasn't an American company released a product to fit an obvious gap in the market?"


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

mattthemuppet said:


> erm, the fact that they're more money than most people can afford? Other than the MS tail light, there's a gap in the market between the PB blinkies and the $200+ ones that you referred to.
> 
> I think a more interesting question would be; "why hasn't an American company released a product to fit an obvious gap in the market?"


HotShot 2W with charger

Great tail light under 100 bucks and USB rechargeable.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

A $100 400+ lumen (real lumen) tail light with great throw and side throw. I will buy foreign if it's clearly and undeniably better.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I second the centered handlebar mount, something like baja designs would be awesome. I would also like a lower profile helmet mount, maybe something where you remove the bar mount and screw the light head directly on the mount.

A 4 cell battery pack with all the batteries lined up flat to fit in a jersey pocket would be cool too.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a low cost option to center the light.
Headlight mount


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thx for the link Action. I was looking for something like that.

By the way, I ordered it last night, 11pm West Coast time. When I woke up this AM, I had a shipping notice.

Thx for the fast service.

One quick ?. I have a good GEOMAN 6.0 battery new that I don't know what to do w/. What's the cheapest alternative for a light head that connects w/ this. Bar mount of course since I will now have lots of space. :thumbsup: 

Thx again.

MB


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MB, The lowest cost option would be the Gemini P7 Titan that is on closeout for only $39.95. It puts out about 700 actual lumens. Many riders like to use this with a Wide Angle Lens when it's mounted on the bar. If you want to move up in brightness you can go to the XM-L version or any of the Gemini or MS lights. However, the Geomangear batteries can't deliver the power needed for the Olympia or 880 when run on high.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> MB, The lowest cost option would be the Gemini P7 Titan that is on closeout for only $39.95. It puts out about 700 actual lumens. Many riders like to use this with a Wide Angle Lens when it's mounted on the bar. If you want to move up in brightness you can go to the XM-L version or any of the Gemini or MS lights. However, the Geomangear batteries can't deliver the power needed for the Olympia or 880 when run on high.


*Action Ive been running a Olympia on a Geoman 6.0 battery for a while now with zero issues. Right now I only run it on high for downhills not because the battery but because that sucker can get really hot:devil: At the 60% setting is more then enough for most trail riding . that said for the past few years Ive been searching for the perfect barlight and my search is over with the Olympia:thumbsup:
*


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Gemini Lights said:


> We gave you a tiny helmet light, a floody bar light.
> 
> What do you want to see next from Gemini? We'll take all serious replies into consideration. :thumbsup:


A helmet light that performs like the Olympia but with a little more throw and a little less flood.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Gemini Lights View Post
> We gave you a tiny helmet light, a floody bar light.
> 
> What do you want to see next from Gemini? We'll take all serious replies into consideration.


In response ( below..)



pahearn said:


> A helmet light that performs like the Olympia but with a little more throw and a little less flood.


I'll second that, but I'll settle for a two up with laser like throw.

Also...it would be nice if someone else would make a self-contained rear light to rival the output of the DiNotte 300R and still keep it below ( or near...:ihih: ) the $100 mark. Surely that should be do-able by now.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

[QUOTE=Rakuman;9492653]*Action Ive been running a Olympia on a Geoman 6.0 battery for a while now with zero issues. Right now I only run it on high for downhills not because the battery but because that sucker can get really hot:devil: At the 60% setting is more then enough for most trail riding . that said for the past few years Ive been searching for the perfect barlight and my search is over with the Olympia:thumbsup:
*[/QUOTE]
I did some low battery charge testing with the Olympia/6.0 geoman battery combination today. Running this set-up (100% power) down to the 10% low battery default I had to unplug the battery to get the light to stop flashing red. Pluging it back in (50% power) only yelded about 10 extra minutes till it went back to the 10% low battery default setting. At that point upluging/repluging only yelded a flashing red light and 10% power.
I got the same result with my Xera lighthead but my P7 Tital and MS808e worked fine (the 808e ran for another 50 minmutes on high till it started flashing red).

What I got out of this is that with the newer Gemini lights you can only use about 75% of the capacity of the geoman battery (50 minutes is about 25% of my normal 808e/6.0 geoman runtime). For your normal rides this lighthead/battery works fine but I thought this information would be usefull to you in case you decide to extend the time you're out.
Mole


----------

